# World Ovarian Cancer day 8/5



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

a message for the ladies, but men should also be aware






a couple of pics of my Viv in there0

http://www.targetovariancancer.org.uk/world-ovarian-cancer-day-2015


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm just in the middle of writing a newsletter for Cancer Association of South Africa (CANSA). This has inspired me to press on and get it finished!


Thoughts are with you... and your beloved Viv.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks Viv.

and there is hope for the future so others don't have to go through what we did -

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-32530339

when Viv was diagnosed , the medics were unsure as to whether regular CA125 tests would be a significant factor; it now seems they are.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes it looks promising. Focus here now is on HPV vaccinations as cervical cancer is very prevalent. Parents need to be pro-active and make sure their daughters get vaccinated. Only year 4 (9-10 year olds) are being vaccinated in schools (for free). Others must go private but I reckon its worth it. 


Every little helps!


----------

